# A/V Cable issues with PS3 - Please help!



## OfficialTricks (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello,

I'm currently having issues with connecting my PS3 to my HDTV.
I had recently bought a "onn - HD A/V Combo Cable"
The cable works great. I have it connected to my Xbox 360 also. And it works fine.
The PS3 was recently given to me by a close friend. It's practically brand new and he only used it for blu ray movies.
The only issue is that considering it is hooked up to my Xbox 360 and my PS3, it works perfect for my xbox.
But is not working for the PS3?
The PS3 is completely hooked up, plugged in, and connected to the HD A/V Combo Cable.
Even turns on fine and charges the controller etc, etc.

Why is it not showing up on my TV?
(And yes, I am trying to run it with the Xbox 360 off. I don't even know what would happen if I ran them at the same time. Because the PS3 isn't even working.)

My friend had given me the PS3 with no AV cable. And I bought the Combo Cable to try to get it working and set up.
But, it will not connect to the TV.

Please help me with this issue.
Any advice will be looked into and appreciated.

Thanks,

-Tricks.


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

You should try to reset your PS3. You can do that by holding down the power button for about 5 seconds when powering up your PS3 (Release the button after the second beep) and you should be able set the settings again. 

Very often you have to do this if you are moving your PS3 from one TV to another. If you already tried this then I am sure someone else can help you better.


----------



## OfficialTricks (Jun 2, 2012)

Thrall said:


> You should try to reset your PS3. You can do that by holding down the power button for about 5 seconds when powering up your PS3 (Release the button after the second beep) and you should be able set the settings again.
> 
> Very often you have to do this if you are moving your PS3 from one TV to another. If you already tried this then I am sure someone else can help you better.


Thank you!
It worked great.
I've always been a Xbox 360 person so I had no clue. Haha.

But there is one issue... Why is my sound practically completely silent?
I can just barely hear anything out of my TV...
Why is it so quiet?


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Great to hear that you got your video issue resolved. As for your sound issues I don't know if I can be much help there as there could be many reasons for the sound being almost silent. 

It could either be some audio settings that are wrong on your PS3 or it could be the way you have connected your ps3. 

What you can do is to try to change the audio settings and see if that will help. You can read more about that here: PS3™ | Audio Output Settings. 

Or if you are connected through your XBox you could try to connect the cable directly to the TV and see if that helps. Thats really the best advise I can give, sorry.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Does the sound issue only occur when using your XBOX 360/PS3, or does it occur with everything else also?

If it's only occurring with the console, the problem could be with the A/V cables you have. Try using the original A/V cables that game with the console and see if the sound is okay with it.


----------

